# Major League Infidel transfer?



## HT67 (Aug 1, 2008)

Looking to see if I can find a supplier for this shirt:









I am setting up one of my online stores to be based around pro-gun/military type tshirts. I've seen LOTS of people sell these shirt, so there must be a transfer? I normally go through pro-world for stock transfers. Anyone know who might have these? THANKS!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

can not see the pic, can you add new pic?


----------



## HT67 (Aug 1, 2008)

mrdavid said:


> can not see the pic, can you add new pic?


It looks like this:

Major League Infidel at Traction Control


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Joseph That is a major league trademark infringement in my opinion.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I would have to say that ProWorld is right on this one!


----------



## HT67 (Aug 1, 2008)

proworlded said:


> Joseph That is a major league trademark infringement in my opinion.


By saying "Major league"? I'm pretty sure that there are millions of these shirts out there, and if it was a trademark issue it would have been brought up prior by MLB. I'm looking for the supplier...they would have the legalities worked out or the trademarks paid for? When can ProWorld hook me up with some of these transfers? haha

That design is trademarked, so someone ELSE, owns it...


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Joe, that was my opinion. You might want to contact a intellectual property attorney to get a legal opinion. I doubt very much if that design is legally trademarked....however, i could be wrong.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Haystees said:


> By saying "Major league"? I'm pretty sure that there are millions of these shirts out there, and if it was a trademark issue it would have been brought up prior by MLB. I'm looking for the supplier...they would have the legalities worked out or the trademarks paid for? When can ProWorld hook me up with some of these transfers? haha
> 
> That design is trademarked, so someone ELSE, owns it...


No...not just by the words Major League but by the design of the logo and color use in conjuction with Major Leage. It is obviously a play on the MLB image.

As far as transfers go, if there are any they are probably coming from the group linked in the pic you posted as they sell the decals and the caps.

I dont play attourn. so you can swing away or go check it out. I seriously doubt that company paid for a license or MLB would grant one based on that design. Check it out because you just never know who ownes what anymore.

I personally think ED is correct on this one.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Hehe, when I saw the title I imagined a MLB logo with Castro in the middle.


----------

